# Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom



## lovethattink

Starting tomorrow this game goes live! It is fun and totally addictive. This is a copy and paste from my TR in February. We have played it since, a total of 6 times, about a half hour to an hour each time before becoming a Master Sorcerer.

Did you know that Hades has recruited villains to take over the Magic Kingdom and Merlin is recruiting wizards to defeat them? There are portals all over the MK, in places you would have never guessed.  This makes Kim Possible at Epcot look like babys play. This ups park gaming to nearly the level that VMK was, except VMK was virtual, this is in real. 
We noticed they were recruiting wizards at the fire station.  So we snuck in there and signed up for recruitment (Sorcerer Training). Our park pass was scanned, and we were slipped a map, key card and some magic cards. 
















Grumpy was selected for the training. He has the best memory of all of us, only made sense.






A few of the portals, casting spells, and having a great time




































Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom put Kim Possible to shame, IMHO. It was almost as good as VMK, except that VMK was virtual with just a few real items to collect. This was in real and had real items to keep. Great souvenEARS!! Fun game!

The game is going to reset tonight, to start new tomorrow. I heard mixed information about keeping level and status from testing mode, though most seem to think everyone will be starting from scratch tomorrow.

There are 70 magic cards in all. We started getting doubles and started trading with other guests. Cards 61 to 70 were pulled from circulation a few days ago, and it is rumored that they will be sold in foil packs starting tomorrow.

We were told that you can use a magic card for each member of your party. So if you "train" with four people, then you can use 4 magic cards at a time. We didn't try more than 2 at a time. The cards have to be held side by side and close to each other to be read. It's fun to see the combinations used together, though occasionally it only read one card. 

For more information about Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom:

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...01_1_magic-kingdom-portals-trading-card-games


----------



## LoriR

I can't wait to try this!  It reminds me of the in-park VMK quests!


----------



## aengus

that looks fantastic!  Can't wait to see it for myself


----------



## Tdad

Expecting to try it out on my next trip!


----------



## lovethattink

LoriR said:


> I can't wait to try this!  It reminds me of the in-park VMK quests!



That's what we said too! We even were disappointed a bit when we didn't see codes on the cards, lol!



aengus said:


> that looks fantastic!  Can't wait to see it for myself



Beware, it's addictive! We are on medium level now. I think there is some kind of strategy involved but we haven't figured it out yet. We did notice that animal magic cards worked really good on Kronk. 

At one screen I wasn't able to defeat Dr. Facilier (the shadow man) regardless of the combination of magic cards I used. Tried twice using double cards. Someone behind me said I could use 6 cards at a time, but I'm not that coordinated to hold up that many.



Tdad said:


> Expecting to try it out on my next trip!



Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Floydian

Watch out for hard mode. Started a few days ago and still can't beat the first Guy in the first story. Have used 25 different spells plus combos of those. 3 spells per fight losing 12 times now. As much fun as I had finishing it 4 times on easy and once on medium, hard mode has sucked all fun our and I have no desire to try anymore. Otherwise it's fun in many ways.


----------



## lovethattink

Floydian said:


> Watch out for hard mode. Started a few days ago and still can't beat the first Guy in the first story. Have used 25 different spells plus combos of those. 3 spells per fight losing 12 times now. As much fun as I had finishing it 4 times on easy and once on medium, hard mode has sucked all fun our and I have no desire to try anymore. Otherwise it's fun in many ways.



Thanks for the heads up! We finally defeated our 2nd villian on medium. Did it automatically take you to hard, or did you have to go back for a reset of the game?


----------



## martinp13

Floydian said:


> Watch out for hard mode. Started a few days ago and still can't beat the first Guy in the first story. Have used 25 different spells plus combos of those. 3 spells per fight losing 12 times now. As much fun as I had finishing it 4 times on easy and once on medium, hard mode has sucked all fun our and I have no desire to try anymore. Otherwise it's fun in many ways.


I would expect there are clues in the text or video.  Remember each card has a unique symbol in the three circles around the oval.  Maybe they've hidden that in the video, like a cow that would get you to play Woody (cow print symbol in the circles)  Or maybe the spell makes sense either from the villain's movie or has something to do with the villain.  I just don't buy that it's random.


----------



## kmedina

Looks fun.  Cannot wait to try it.


----------



## lovethattink

martinp13 said:


> I would expect there are clues in the text or video.  Remember each card has a unique symbol in the three circles around the oval.  Maybe they've hidden that in the video, like a cow that would get you to play Woody (cow print symbol in the circles)  Or maybe the spell makes sense either from the villain's movie or has something to do with the villain.  I just don't buy that it's random.



I never noticed those 3 symbols, but my 7 year old did! Some are the symbols scene on the map directing you to the portals. 

I noticed yesterday that you can't use the same magic card on the same villian in a round. The 2nd time it's ineffective or less "power" comes out of it. 

Also, Prince Phillip's card and Aurora's worked well together on Mal.

I'm sure somehow it all fits together in the strategy, but it's tough to figure out, especially when you come up to a portal that isn't working that great. Yesterday it was a portal in Fantasyland the one with the frog. Not sure how to alert someone, as they don't seem to have cm walking around to help anymore. 



kmedina said:


> Looks fun.  Cannot wait to try it.



It is fun!


----------



## AnimationFan

I'm trying to understand the trading card part of this.  The only place you can currently get the cards is the 5-card pack at the Firehouse, correct?  Do they limit you to a pack a day or something?


----------



## lovethattink

AnimationFan said:


> I'm trying to understand the trading card part of this.  The only place you can currently get the cards is the 5-card pack at the Firehouse, correct?  Do they limit you to a pack a day or something?



Yes, 1 pack of cards per day. You can get them at either of the Sorcerer Training sites, firehouse or by the Princess Tiana meet and greet. 

I assume it's linked to your ticket admission because they ask for admission ticket to start.

There are 70 cards. Cards 1-60 are randomly placed in the plastic sealed packets. Rumor has it that merchandise for sale will include cards numbered 61-70 that were pulled from circulation a few weeks ago.

I'd love to see shirts, key chains, hats, etc make it to merchandising too!! Hint, hint, Disney!


----------



## GhostObi

Hello Everyone. I'm just starting to collect these cards. I have my first trip to WDW booked for Star Wars weekends 2012 and I cannot wait to play this game.  

In my efforts to trade for these cards I have created a Facebook Group. Since I cannot post a URL just search for "Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom" in Facebook and you will see the group (we are the only one).  I'm heavily in the Vinylmation world and trade Vinyls online all the time. So I figured why not try and trade for SMK cards since I don't live in Florida.

The group is open and all are welcome to come talk trade.


----------



## Floydian

lovethattink said:


> Thanks for the heads up! We finally defeated our 2nd villian on medium. Did it automatically take you to hard, or did you have to go back for a reset of the game?



From what I've seen it's a manual setting chosen by the CM when you have it reset after completing a level.



martinp13 said:


> I would expect there are clues in the text or video.  Remember each card has a unique symbol in the three circles around the oval.  Maybe they've hidden that in the video, like a cow that would get you to play Woody (cow print symbol in the circles)  Or maybe the spell makes sense either from the villain's movie or has something to do with the villain.  I just don't buy that it's random.



Yea, I've tried more and still being frustrated. If there are visual cues I'm just not getting it. I do have some more ideas I plan to try on my next visit though.

I think my biggest issue right now is that having to cast multiple spells per fight, I'm just not seeing any clues as to what might be working and not working. So I'm finding it hard to tell if I just have to fight 5 times to beat them, or if I'm doing it wrong and wasting time.


----------



## 24gh12

it's fun but getting a pack of what you got is annoying


----------



## lovethattink

martinp13 said:


> I would expect there are clues in the text or video.  Remember each card has a unique symbol in the three circles around the oval.  Maybe they've hidden that in the video, like a cow that would get you to play Woody (cow print symbol in the circles)  Or maybe the spell makes sense either from the villain's movie or has something to do with the villain.  I just don't buy that it's random.



We have played so often the last 2 weeks. We are still on medium. I can't imagine we have many villians left to beat. We still haven't figured out a method to the madness. We've listened for clues, used cards from the villian's particular movie. It still seems to be hit or miss. The only thing we did notice was that what a card does changes over time with use. Our Lumiere card now shoots out 3 candles.



GhostObi said:


> Hello Everyone. I'm just starting to collect these cards. I have my first trip to WDW booked for Star Wars weekends 2012 and I cannot wait to play this game.
> 
> In my efforts to trade for these cards I have created a Facebook Group. Since I cannot post a URL just search for "Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom" in Facebook and you will see the group (we are the only one).  I'm heavily in the Vinylmation world and trade Vinyls online all the time. So I figured why not try and trade for SMK cards since I don't live in Florida.
> 
> The group is open and all are welcome to come talk trade.



It's a fun game! I'm sure you'll enjoy it. It's really catching on in popularity. The other night we waited about 15 to 20 minutes for each portal. That's not too bad when it's nice and cool out, but could be pretty hot during Star Wars Weekends.

I've reached my photobucket max for the month until the 10th. I'll post a pic of the wait in a few days.



Floydian said:


> From what I've seen it's a manual setting chosen by the CM when you have it reset after completing a level.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I've tried more and still being frustrated. If there are visual cues I'm just not getting it. I do have some more ideas I plan to try on my next visit though.
> 
> I think my biggest issue right now is that having to cast multiple spells per fight, I'm just not seeing any clues as to what might be working and not working. So I'm finding it hard to tell if I just have to fight 5 times to beat them, or if I'm doing it wrong and wasting time.



Don't feel bad. We aren't "getting" it either. 

It seems that each guest and cm has a different theory on what works and what doesn't.



24gh12 said:


> it's fun but getting a pack of what you got is annoying



Tell me about it! But trading with people has been fun. We met some really wonderful people! 

Just beware if you trade. Someone possilby tried to scam my child last night. They asked to see his cards. He had 15 cards in his hand. Over the course of looking at his cards, they were combined with theirs. They made the trade and my son got the card he wanted. But then the others didn't remember which were their cards and which were my son's.


----------



## LoriR

What could someone visiting on vacation, say for a week, accomplish with this game?


----------



## lovethattink

LoriR said:


> What could someone visiting on vacation, say for a week, accomplish with this game?



They could probably finish the easy level in a day if they stuck with it. We've been playing for just a couple hours each time and enjoying a meal somewhere, so that's why it's taking us so long. It's fun! So there'd should be a level of enjoyment. And they'd probably want to finish the game at some point, so perhaps there is a return trip in the making?


----------



## nbmiii

LoriR said:


> What could someone visiting on vacation, say for a week, accomplish with this game?


That depends on number of participants. I completed the easy quest in 3 hours and 20 mins with minimal lines. I started the game first thing in the morning. As the day progresses more and more people join the adventure and the lines get longer. Since it has gone live I would guess that the time will depend on how many people are in the park, will prob be mobbed during the summer.


----------



## yulilin3

My DD11 and I have had alot of fun trading and talking to other people about the game. We are locals and had collected about 25 cards. Last weekend we dragged my husband and son and each of us got 1 pack (5 each) and thru trading and some very nice people that just gave us some of their cards, we only need 4 more of the first 60. (#5 Eve, #6 Mulan, #8 Triton, #30 Mickey and the Beanstalk). So, of course, we're going to MK again on Saturday.
We are on medium with one more villain to defeat. We have found that Yen Sid and Apprentice Mickey work great. Also Headless Horseman and Fairy Godmother and  Rapunzel and Flynn.


----------



## disvaclub92

Thanks for the info, we will have to check it out next time we are down.  And it reminds me before I obtain Disney cards for a new game, I should organize the ones I have from VMK.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

24gh12 said:


> it's fun but getting a pack of what you got is annoying


totally totally agree!


----------



## lovethattink

We are headed back today to finish medium level! 

Just wanted to share how the cards have been distributed now. In the beginning 5 cards were handed to the guest. Recently, it's changed to either a factory sealed pack or a hand sealed pack. The factory sealed pack contains cards with square corners. The hand sealed packs contain cards with the original rounded corner cards.

There is also a mention about the game in the times guide.




















yulilin3 said:


> My DD11 and I have had alot of fun trading and talking to other people about the game. We are locals and had collected about 25 cards. Last weekend we dragged my husband and son and each of us got 1 pack (5 each) and thru trading and some very nice people that just gave us some of their cards, we only need 4 more of the first 60. (#5 Eve, #6 Mulan, #8 Triton, #30 Mickey and the Beanstalk). So, of course, we're going to MK again on Saturday.
> We are on medium with one more villain to defeat. We have found that Yen Sid and Apprentice Mickey work great. Also Headless Horseman and Fairy Godmother and  Rapunzel and Flynn.



It took us a month to get all 60 cards. For us it was cards 11-15 that were the hardest to find. Thanks to some great people trading we were able to finish the collection last Monday. Now we need to finish medium level!

Thanks for the tips!



disvaclub92 said:


> Thanks for the info, we will have to check it out next time we are down.  And it reminds me before I obtain Disney cards for a new game, I should organize the ones I have from VMK.



I think you and your family will love the game!

I found a freezer bag full of vmk cards recently. I think dh threw them away. Saved the pins though!



A Mickeyfan said:


> totally totally agree!



We have so many lumieres now! Kept getting him over and over again.


----------



## mom2maggie

I saw this in the guides every day, but didn't realize exactly what it was....until the last day.  Doh!  We signed up my DD6 for the game, thinking it would be something fun to pass the time between rides, but had no idea how involved it would be - or how addicted she would become in just a few hours!  We eventually all signed up and ditched our key cards so she could have our spell cards.  The lines were pretty long that day, but it was a very busy Saturday in Magic Kingdom.  It would be nice if Disney would retool the videos so they were shorter - a little less story, a little more action   I hope that its still going a year from now when we return, because she's still talking about it.
There were people with STACKS (like 2 inches thick!) of cards - I can only assume they had all the cards.  Some tried to trade with her, but she didn't want to trade.


----------



## 24gh12

not to be mean but im yzma and chernabog away from hard with all 70 cards 

people are starting to become jerks  1 person my friend asked said sure they would trade a rare card (moon it was only a low card) for the card they had and 50$ seeing as how it's rare why shouldn't they get something extra?

course he said no and we walked off


----------



## katerina

I want to try this one.


----------



## 24gh12

if i may add

some cast members stole 3000 packages to try and find 61-70

hard is evil is all i gotta say you get 1 words hints and 17 cards that actually work now


----------



## onedisneylover

24gh12 said:


> if i may add
> 
> some cast members stole 3000 packages to try and find 61-70
> 
> hard is evil is all i gotta say you get 1 words hints and 17 cards that actually work now



Wow!!! I Can't believe there are dishonest cms that would steal the cards. Guess there are dishonest people everywhere, though call me crazy, but it's Disney!!! That stuff isn't supposed to happen there!!!


----------



## lovethattink

mom2maggie said:


> I saw this in the guides every day, but didn't realize exactly what it was....until the last day.  Doh!  We signed up my DD6 for the game, thinking it would be something fun to pass the time between rides, but had no idea how involved it would be - or how addicted she would become in just a few hours!  We eventually all signed up and ditched our key cards so she could have our spell cards.  The lines were pretty long that day, but it was a very busy Saturday in Magic Kingdom.  It would be nice if Disney would retool the videos so they were shorter - a little less story, a little more action   I hope that its still going a year from now when we return, because she's still talking about it.
> There were people with STACKS (like 2 inches thick!) of cards - I can only assume they had all the cards.  Some tried to trade with her, but she didn't want to trade.



Glad you got a chance to try it! Yes, it is involving and addictive. I hope the game continues as well so that you can play again next trip!

It took us a month of going twice a week to get all the cards, we were unable to do this through the packs they gave. We had to trade for a few of the cards. A week after we traded for a Rapunzel we got her. But in all the packs we have received, we have never received a Monstro or Mickey's Magic Beans. Of course, we never received a card from 61-70 either.



24gh12 said:


> not to be mean but im yzma and chernabog away from hard with all 70 cards
> 
> people are starting to become jerks  1 person my friend asked said sure they would trade a rare card (moon it was only a low card) for the card they had and 50$ seeing as how it's rare why shouldn't they get something extra?
> 
> course he said no and we walked off



We are on hard now ourselves. It is hard. Played Kronk and lost 9 out of 9 portals so far!

Congrats on collecting all 70 cards! Did you get them during the testing period? We still don't have any of the 61-70 range.

I don't think someone can sell a card at the park. I think that's one of those things that can get you banned from Disney for life. 

I remember years ago, there were people who were arrested and banned from Disney for selling pins at DTD. 



katerina said:


> I want to try this one.



I hope you get a chance to try! It's fun!



24gh12 said:


> if i may add
> 
> some cast members stole 3000 packages to try and find 61-70
> 
> hard is evil is all i gotta say you get 1 words hints and 17 cards that actually work now



Wow! That's insane and very un-Disneylike. How did you hear tale of this? 

You are right, hard is EVIL!! Only 17 of the cards actually work? Please explain.



onedisneylover said:


> Wow!!! I Can't believe there are dishonest cms that would steal the cards. Guess there are dishonest people everywhere, though call me crazy, but it's Disney!!! That stuff isn't supposed to happen there!!!



Very un-Disney-like!


----------



## bouncycat

we've been playing this as well, had 3 good stacks, one for my step daughter, one for Tyler, and one for Chris.  Well....I washed his shorts with his cards in them!!!  So, I gotta start over for him.  But, this week it's only me and Tyler, so maybe we'll pop over to get some more cards.  i'm surprised we haven't seen you in the park playing as of yet.  We'll run into you sometime!!  Got to before we move in June!


----------



## 24gh12

lovethattink said:


> Glad you got a chance to try it! Yes, it is involving and addictive. I hope the game continues as well so that you can play again next trip!
> 
> It took us a month of going twice a week to get all the cards, we were unable to do this through the packs they gave. We had to trade for a few of the cards. A week after we traded for a Rapunzel we got her. But in all the packs we have received, we have never received a Monstro or Mickey's Magic Beans. Of course, we never received a card from 61-70 either.
> 
> 
> 
> We are on hard now ourselves. It is hard. Played Kronk and lost 9 out of 9 portals so far!
> 
> Congrats on collecting all 70 cards! Did you get them during the testing period? We still don't have any of the 61-70 range.
> 
> I don't think someone can sell a card at the park. I think that's one of those things that can get you banned from Disney for life.
> 
> I remember years ago, there were people who were arrested and banned from Disney for selling pins at DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get a chance to try! It's fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's insane and very un-Disneylike. How did you hear tale of this?
> 
> You are right, hard is EVIL!! Only 17 of the cards actually work? Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Very un-Disney-like!



only 17 cards beat hard

and another thing their are more jerks at WDW people will no longer trade you stars thanks to dumbies in tortuga tavern

they are telling every 1 DON'T TRADE YOUR STARS UNLESS FOR STARS!!!

stars don't mean any thing  they all do the same thing.........

ive seen their stacks they have about 200 cards just stars and are only trading for stars, they have made kids cry!!! yes kids cry, while in line we talked to a mother who told us that some jerks in tortuga wouldn't trade her kids because they don't have stars, mom was like what jerks they are! they came running back to me crying because some jerks say these cards are better just because of power and will beat the game before any thing else. Sure as pigs fly.... i beat shadow man on hard using non stars


----------



## TronAThon

Are you serious?  

You always trade a star for a star because of the rarity.

Yet another person who is clueless.


----------



## craig

TronAThon said:


> Yet another person who is clueless.



It's disheartening to see someone's first post is to insult another member.


----------



## lovethattink

bouncycat said:


> we've been playing this as well, had 3 good stacks, one for my step daughter, one for Tyler, and one for Chris.  Well....I washed his shorts with his cards in them!!!  So, I gotta start over for him.  But, this week it's only me and Tyler, so maybe we'll pop over to get some more cards.  i'm surprised we haven't seen you in the park playing as of yet.  We'll run into you sometime!!  Got to before we move in June!



Oh that stinks!! Did you get more cards during spring break? Definately have to plan a meet if we don't see each other in the park before you move.



24gh12 said:


> only 17 cards beat hard
> 
> and another thing their are more jerks at WDW people will no longer trade you stars thanks to dumbies in tortuga tavern
> 
> they are telling every 1 DON'T TRADE YOUR STARS UNLESS FOR STARS!!!
> 
> stars don't mean any thing  they all do the same thing.........
> 
> ive seen their stacks they have about 200 cards just stars and are only trading for stars, they have made kids cry!!! yes kids cry, while in line we talked to a mother who told us that some jerks in tortuga wouldn't trade her kids because they don't have stars, mom was like what jerks they are! they came running back to me crying because some jerks say these cards are better just because of power and will beat the game before any thing else. Sure as pigs fly.... i beat shadow man on hard using non stars



So only 17 of the 70 beat hard? 

I think it makes perfect sense to trade like card for a like card. The star cards are harder to find in the packs. Last time we got cards, there were 3 of us, so we each got a pack. We didn't get a single card in the new packs in the 1-22 range.

We have 2 sets of 1-60. One to keep at home and one my son uses to play the game. For each set, it came down to Monstro as the last card to complete the set. We traded Rapunzel for Monstro the last time, and then I gave the person's son a whole bunch of our extra cards.


----------



## TheRatPack

How many cards does each person in your party get?  And this is per day or per trip?  Thanks!!!  Sorry for the clueless questions, if someone can link me to a FAQ of the game that would be great, we'll be up to date on the rules and such by our trip in October 

WOW, I just checked out some sets on auction sites and crazy.....some cards are going for 100.00!!!  Why can't people just have fun, it's a game!


----------



## lovethattink

TheRatPack said:


> How many cards does each person in your party get?  And this is per day or per trip?  Thanks!!!  Sorry for the clueless questions, if someone can link me to a FAQ of the game that would be great, we'll be up to date on the rules and such by our trip in October
> 
> WOW, I just checked out some sets on auction sites and crazy.....some cards are going for 100.00!!!  Why can't people just have fun, it's a game!



I don't know of any FAQ link. Disney's blog recently had something about the ranking of the cards. Rules have been tweaked a few times. Disney doesn't have anything in writing for guests that I am aware of.

Each member of your party will need their park admission to get 1 pack of 5 cards per day. On subsequent visits, they will need their park admission plus the portal key. We usually go with 3 in our party, so we have to have 3 portal keys and our annual passes. Their system will say who each key belongs to, but we put our names on the keys so we know whose is whose.

When you complete a level and get "The End" screen, you can go back to one of the recruiting stations and show them the card. They will scan it to see if it's completed and give you 1 pack of cards. 

Mornings seem to be the least crowded times to play, but evening is cool because the lighting makes such a difference when playing in the dark.


----------



## bouncycat

lovethattink said:


> I don't know of any FAQ link. Disney's blog recently had something about the ranking of the cards. Rules have been tweaked a few times. Disney doesn't have anything in writing for guests that I am aware of.
> 
> Each member of your party will need their park admission to get 1 pack of 5 cards per day. On subsequent visits, they will need their park admission plus the portal key. We usually go with 3 in our party, so we have to have 3 portal keys and our annual passes. Their system will say who each key belongs to, but we put our names on the keys so we know whose is whose.
> 
> When you complete a level and get "The End" screen, you can go back to one of the recruiting stations and show them the card. They will scan it to see if it's completed and give you 1 pack of cards.
> 
> Mornings seem to be the least crowded times to play, but evening is cool because the lighting makes such a difference when playing in the dark.



Just found out that my step daughter lost all her cards at school!!  We're 5 cards shy of one full set, most of our duplicates we're saving for another friend who's coming down in June, the ones we're spending time with before we head out of state.  Trying to get their girls a good set before they come down, one set I have 25 cards, the other only 15, but we're getting there.  Anymore we only get one out of our 3 packs that we don't have, and that's frustrating.  so, we're gonna keep on keepin on!!  We'll be at MK with other disboard friends on Saturday the 5th, next time we're over there I'll text you to see if you're there.  We're pretty much gonna be there every weekend until we leave, so we got plenty of time to see each other!!


----------



## WeLuvDiznee

My DD & I have been playing on & off for 2 mths. now. We have fun playing it,even though I've yet to finish "round1" as I have no idea what I'm doing,& I've even gone back to the FireHouse to collect a 2nd set of cards,I'm still having fun!! I do however have a problem with these obsessive people who run up to you,as soon as you step up to the portals,& yell "Do you want to trade, what have you got? Let me see"? I say no,cause I don't have duplicates,& I'm pretty much clueless! I've learned everything from other people in line!!


----------



## 24gh12

WeLuvDiznee said:


> My DD & I have been playing on & off for 2 mths. now. We have fun playing it,even though I've yet to finish "round1" as I have no idea what I'm doing,& I've even gone back to the FireHouse to collect a 2nd set of cards,I'm still having fun!! I do however have a problem with these obsessive people who run up to you,as soon as you step up to the portals,& yell "Do you want to trade, what have you got? Let me see"? I say no,cause I don't have duplicates,& I'm pretty much clueless! I've learned everything from other people in line!!




Sorry to say you can't play Round 2 the game is still shut down thanks to cali


----------



## lovethattink

bouncycat said:


> Just found out that my step daughter lost all her cards at school!!  We're 5 cards shy of one full set, most of our duplicates we're saving for another friend who's coming down in June, the ones we're spending time with before we head out of state.  Trying to get their girls a good set before they come down, one set I have 25 cards, the other only 15, but we're getting there.  Anymore we only get one out of our 3 packs that we don't have, and that's frustrating.  so, we're gonna keep on keepin on!!  We'll be at MK with other disboard friends on Saturday the 5th, next time we're over there I'll text you to see if you're there.  We're pretty much gonna be there every weekend until we leave, so we got plenty of time to see each other!!



It was great seeing you last weekend! Glad your step daughter found her cards. My heart sank before when you said she lost them. I hope the stack of cards we gave you help so that you can get the cards you need to finish your sets. 



WeLuvDiznee said:


> My DD & I have been playing on & off for 2 mths. now. We have fun playing it,even though I've yet to finish "round1" as I have no idea what I'm doing,& I've even gone back to the FireHouse to collect a 2nd set of cards,I'm still having fun!! I do however have a problem with these obsessive people who run up to you,as soon as you step up to the portals,& yell "Do you want to trade, what have you got? Let me see"? I say no,cause I don't have duplicates,& I'm pretty much clueless! I've learned everything from other people in line!!



Glad you and your dd are having fun! We are still playing and still having fun too! 

My son was one of those who asked everybody if they wanted to trade. Now that he has 1-60 he has stopped asking. 



24gh12 said:


> Sorry to say you can't play Round 2 the game is still shut down thanks to cali



One of our keys was set on medium from before. We have been able to play that card on medium up until recently. The one portal stopped working and we went to the kiosk to see if we could be sent somewhere else. The cm reset it for us and that card is now back to easy. 

I'm curious if the key we have that was set on hard would still be on hard or not? Will have to check next time.

I can understand them wanting to keep the queues down having everyone on easy. Last weekend the portals were so backed up when we were there. It would have been worse if people were playing on the harder levels that take longer.


----------



## bouncycat

YES!!!  Those cards did help!!  Thanks!!  I got 3 new books, one for Dana's son for tomorrow, and 2 others for Leanne's little girls, and I still have some others to trade!!    Fun game, we're gonna try to get there early in the morning before our friends are there to let Chris get thru Fantasyland.  He gets frustrated with the lines and such.


----------



## earthfaries

Finally!

Guess what I saw at the Magic Kingdom tonight?  SOTMK merchandise!  

They now officially have Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Trading Card Binders for sale at the Emporium in the Magic Kingdom.

I saw it as soon as I walked into the Fire Station.  They have a binder set up with cards and a portal key in it for display, with a price tag.

I wrote  more about it on my blog, and actually uploaded a video of it there, but you can see a picture of it below.  

The bag is $46.95, and contained 5 really thick trading card pages.  It zips up, and has no pockets or anything in it.







​


----------



## bdoyledimou

$45?!?!?!?!?!? Wow thats crazy - assuming the cards are the standard size you can pick up a Magic case for half that price!!


----------



## earthfaries

bdoyledimou said:


> $45?!?!?!?!?!? Wow thats crazy - assuming the cards are the standard size you can pick up a Magic case for half that price!!



Over $50.00 with tax!  I paid $4.99 for my binder from a local comic book shop.











It's just the right size for carrying around the parks.  I was hoping Disney would make something similar and expected it to be around $20.00.​


----------



## bouncycat

We have those same binders!!!  $5 at Wally world!!  I didn't see they were selling those yet.  We have been told early June for the last 10 cards to go on sale, but no one knows for sure yet.


----------



## lovethattink

earthfaries said:


> Over $50.00 with tax!  I paid $4.99 for my binder from a local comic book shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just the right size for carrying around the parks.  I was hoping Disney would make something similar and expected it to be around $20.00.​



You have the same one we have. We paid $10 for 3 books online.

I did see the book at the fire station last week. I asked if that meant there is now SMK merchandise, and they said that was it. I didn't ask about the price, but thanks to the poster for the picture and the price. That's insanely expensive!


----------



## stich1fan

Is anyone trading these cards on the board?


----------



## Dziactor

There is a facebook group that trades. PM me and ill get you the info.


----------



## kmcdougan

earthfaries said:


> Finally!
> 
> Guess what I saw at the Magic Kingdom tonight?  SOTMK merchandise!
> 
> They now officially have Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Trading Card Binders for sale at the Emporium in the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> I saw it as soon as I walked into the Fire Station.  They have a binder set up with cards and a portal key in it for display, with a price tag.
> 
> I wrote  more about it on my blog, and actually uploaded a video of it there, but you can see a picture of it below.
> 
> The bag is $46.95, and contained 5 really thick trading card pages.  It zips up, and has no pockets or anything in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Yeah, that is way too expensive for that product.  You can get the same or similar from any comic or card shop for probably half the price or less.  Personally, I like the 4 per sheet mini-binder.  Was $5 at Wal-Mart.  I spoke to folks who got theirs on clearance at $2.50.  It works just as well.


----------



## Sith Lord 13

Honestly, most exciting thing about my next time in Disney is going to be this.


----------



## MaterializedHaunt

I have a few questions about this game (and sorry if its been said already but I dont have the time to read through 4 pages hehe). Are the portals usually busy with people and have to wait in lines and suck?  Also I see that people are on Easy Medium Hard levels... how does it track your progress? Do you get a unique card that is specifically linked to you?

As I said I am completely new to this game but as a lifer of games I am trying to familurize myself with this one for sure! I have 0 cards and ebay is ridiculously priced. So looks like I am going into this with 5 cards when I get to the Fire Stations on MSUSA  Anyone have spares? 

I know I have more questions but of course now that I type this out I forget the rest. 

 - MaterializedHaunt


----------



## lovethattink

MaterializedHaunt said:


> I have a few questions about this game (and sorry if its been said already but I dont have the time to read through 4 pages hehe). Are the portals usually busy with people and have to wait in lines and suck?  Also I see that people are on Easy Medium Hard levels... how does it track your progress? Do you get a unique card that is specifically linked to you?
> 
> As I said I am completely new to this game but as a lifer of games I am trying to familurize myself with this one for sure! I have 0 cards and ebay is ridiculously priced. So looks like I am going into this with 5 cards when I get to the Fire Stations on MSUSA  Anyone have spares?
> 
> I know I have more questions but of course now that I type this out I forget the rest.
> 
> - MaterializedHaunt



At this point everyone is on easy. There was too much back log at the portals at times, and this was their answer to speed things up. Its still fun on easy.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

The best binders out there are Monster Binders. I use them for my other collections I have of trading cards. The slots are on the Side instead of top. Somtimes the cards can fall out of the regular top loaders

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_7jggrm8v8k_b


Also, I know about rarities. But how rare is Nibs Assault? Apparently a lot of people want it. I ended up trading it for another rare and few copies of commons since I wanted to start my collection. I just didn't know if certain rares hold higher values


----------



## 24gh12

lovethattink said:


> At this point everyone is on easy. There was too much back log at the portals at times, and this was their answer to speed things up. Its still fun on easy.



it was bc of length how many cards being used and wrong line


----------



## bouncycat

Anyone know if they're selling the last 10 cards yet?  Tink, we never found #6...I have like 4 or5 star ones I can trade...or if someone can get me into the FB group, that would be wonderful!!!


----------



## earthfaries

bouncycat said:


> Anyone know if they're selling the last 10 cards yet?  Tink, we never found #6...I have like 4 or5 star ones I can trade...or if someone can get me into the FB group, that would be wonderful!!!



They will be putting the super rare cards 61-70 in their trading card games that will be for sale next month in the parks.  They say you'll get 1 random card from 61-70 in each game pack.

You can read all about it here! ->  http://www.livingdisney.com/2012/07/news-sorcerers-of-magic-kingdom-trading.html
​


----------



## bouncycat

earthfaries said:


> They will be putting the super rare cards 61-70 in their trading card games that will be for sale next month in the parks.  They say you'll get 1 random card from 61-70 in each game pack.
> 
> You can read all about it here! ->  http://www.livingdisney.com/2012/07/news-sorcerers-of-magic-kingdom-trading.html
> ​



Cool, thanks!!  We're on the other side of the country, so we'll have to wait until our trip in 2014, or maybe see what the prices are, and hope one of my disney buds will help us out!! We're missing only #6 to have one full set, 1-60 anyways.  Love the pins as well, not much of a villians fan, but they're cool.


----------



## lovethattink

The Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom shirts are available on Main St. The ones that power your card up to the highest level. We didn't buy any, but wanted to give you all a heads up.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

We will be visiting MK in late January 2013.  Does SOTMK run during evening EMH?  Also what are the typical times that it runs through the day?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## bdoyledimou

OhStuffandFluff said:


> We will be visiting MK in late January 2013.  Does SOTMK run during evening EMH?  Also what are the typical times that it runs through the day?  Thanks so much!!



It is persistent -- find the station, activate it, play! If the park is open and you have your cards, you can play.


----------



## JeffH

Actually I would recommend using a standard size binder that holds the 9 card trading card pages, because the 9-card trading card pages are much more ideal for displaying your cards (casting your spells), either flashing 3 at a time, 6 or the whole page...just leave the cards in the page.
I was told on Thursday by one of the CMs running the game in Liberty Square that you can use up to 7 cards at once and if you put a crest (back of each card) up next to a card it could boost it up to it's maximum power.  So a 9-card page of cards and crests could wield quite a punch if configured correctly.  Now whether she meant 7 total cards including crests or she meant 7 card fronts, I don't know (she threw the crest boost thing at me right at the end of our conversation).
Furthermore, with the 9-card trading card pages, you can leave the notebook back at the room, load up your duplicates in one page (up to 18), bring a list of what you need, then load up another page or 2 with your pre-planned attacks...note, if you have a lot of duplicates, concentrate on bringing your star cards 1-22, so you can trade them for the rarer star cards that you probably need.
The 9-card trading card pages fold up 1,2,3 and fit into your shirt pocket (hanging out but in securely)...and if you fold the top down 1st, then the bottom over it, the top card can't fall out...


----------



## RaniNTink

I am not sure if this is known or unknown, but in adventureland, there is a place where you are able to trade cards and there is also a website where people get together and trade cards online.  It isn't anywhere near the actual experience of using the cards in MK, but it is still so much fun.


----------

